# Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten



## Prof. Dr. Carp (2. Februar 2016)

Hi Leute,


bin grad so am Stöbern für eine neue Karpfenrute...

Da gibt es ja Ruten von 20 € bis vielen hundert Euro....

Bisher hatte ich immer Ruten um die 100 Euro und war damit auch immer sehr zufrieden.

Deshalb die Frage an die Community... Meint ihr dass es da so große Qualitätsunterschiede gibt zwischen einer Rute um die 100 Euro... und einer Rute um die 500 Euro?????

Oder ist das nur wieder Geldmacherei??

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten und Meinungen


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Nicht immer, aber meistens. Und nebenbei bemerkt ist es immer eine Geldmacherei, egal wie viel der Stecken kostet. Für Gotteslob arbeitet ja keiner, noch nicht mal der Pope. 

Und ja, für mehr Geld bekommt man auch bessere Qualität, mehr Gegenwert. Wie alles immer eine Frage der eigenen Einstellung zu dem was man als Mehrwert bezeichnet. So sind die persönlichen Schmerzgrenzen halt auch sehr weit gesteckt.


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich antworte mal mit ner Gegenfrage. 

Ein Auto 9.900€ und ein Auto 50.000€ könnten da Unterschiede sein?

Ein Auto 29.900€ und ein Auto 35.000€ könnten da Unterschiede sein?


Das teuerste gegen das billigste ... ja natürlich... jedoch wird mit zunehmenden Preis auch der Mehrwert meist geringer in der Steigung. Manchmal zahlt man auch für den Namen etwas mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Also als Prof. Dr. könnte ich mir die Frage selbst beantworten.:m


----------



## AndiHam (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

So pauschal kann man das nicht sehen.
 Ganz sicher gibt es teure Ruten, die den Preis Wert sind, teure Ruten, die es nicht sind.
 Gibt auch günstige Ruten, die eine gute Qualität haben und auch welche die es nicht wert sind. Dazwischen gibt es bei beiden Varianten auch noch alle möglichen Stufen.

 Man kann allerdings auch gebrauchte Ruten kaufen.

 Im Endeffekt muss jeder selber wissen, was für Ansprüche er an Qualität und Marke hat, das gilt ja eigentlich für so gut wie alles, was man so kaufen kann, auch fernab vom angeln.

 Ich selber habe keine einzige Rute, die mehr als 40 Euro gekostet hat und bis damit seit langem sehr zufrieden. Keine Ausfälle, keine Beschädigungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Du wirst kaum mal (ausser Schnäppchen ,Ausverkauf etc.) mehr kriegen als Du bezahlst...

Du wirst aber oft (bei billigen wie in jeder anderen Preisklasse) Ruten kriegen, die für das gebotene eigentlich zu teuer sind.

Da das aber die Nachfrage regelt, ist es immer eine persönliche, individuelle Entscheidung...


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich hab von 50-600 Euro schon sehr viele Ruten gefischt und getestet.
Man merkt den Unterschied auf jeden Fall!
Ich hatte noch nie zuvor, (natürlich nur mein eigenes Empfinden) eine so geile Rute gefischt wie meine jetzigen Lieblinge und diese sind recht weit oben in der Preisrangliste.

Fazit: Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall, ob jemand soviel Geld ausgeben will, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Der eine betreibt es als Hobby, der Andere aus Leidenschaft und wieder einer Anderer nur als Nahrungserwerb. Deshalb gibt es auch Ruten in allen Preisklassen. Ich hab von der Billigrute bis zur 3000 Euro Rute schon alles in der Hand gehabt. Funktionieren tun die meisten, nicht Alle, aber man merkt definitiv einen Unterschied. 
Das geht schon beim Rolle anschrauben los. Es gibt Rollenhalter bei denen löst sich die Rolle immer nach einiger Zeit, gerade im Drill äußerst hinderlich. Selbst beim Fuji VSS gibt unterschiede, hab ich den Deluxe, lässt er sich wesentlich angenehmer und leichter schrauben. Kostet nen Euro mehr, aber ist es wert. 
Bei den Ringen gibts noch viel mehr Unterschiede. Gewicht, Einlage, Ringmaterial, Ringform, ..... Ich habe neulich an einer Rute einen 180 Euro Ringsatz verbaut, völlig übertrieben, aber dem Kunden hats gefallen und er ist überglücklich weils sonst niemand hat. 
Das Wichtigste ist aber der Blank, da gibts natürich die größten Unterschiede, ein leichter Hochleistungsblank ist halt einfach teurer als ein sehr schwerer Glasblank. Wobei der Glasblank in manchen Situationen sicherlich die Nase vorn hat, gerade in Sachen ausschlitzen, aber niemals beim werfen und Gewicht. 
Wer dann noch nen AAAA Vollkork auf seine Rute will, kann schon mal das Konto räumen, denn da kostet 1cm Kork mal schnell 2 Euro...

Alles teure Tackle hilft dann auch nichts wenns schlecht gebaut ist und dir die Einlagen um die Ohren fliegen oder die Lackierung abplatzt.


----------



## fischbär (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ist es bei einer Karpfenrute nicht irgendwie gerade völlig egal? Zweimal am Tag auswerfen, dreimal im Jahr einen Fisch reinziehen. Pfff, da tut's doch auch irgendein Stecken für 30 Euro.


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ist es bei einer Karpfenrute nicht irgendwie gerade völlig egal? Zweimal am Tag auswerfen, dreimal im Jahr einen Fisch reinziehen. Pfff, da tut's doch auch irgendein Stecken für 30 Euro.



Je näher du vor deinen Füßen angeln kannst, desto wurschter ist es grundsätzlich. Prinzipiell sind aber hochwertige Blanks teuerer, denn sie bedienen eben nicht nur den präzisen und weiten Wurf, sondern halt auch noch den sicheren Drill. Eine brauchbare Karpfenrute sollte beides können und das ist nicht im Sparefroh-Tarif zu haben.

Den Schritt von 30,- € zu 150,- € merkt man gewaltig, den von 150,- € zu 300,- € schon nicht mehr so deutlich und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Es gibt sicher Unterschiede. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Unterschiede einem einen Mehrwert geben, insbesondere wenn es nur um eine einfache Angelart (Grundangeln meistens) geht.

Man kann sich halt eine 50 Euro Rute kaufen (die meist auch nicht schlecht verarbeitet sind) oder eben eine 1000 Euro Rute mit XY Carbon und vergoldeten Ringen. Mit beiden wird man seine Fische fangen.


----------



## Joschkopp (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Qualitätsunterschiede gibt es definitiv, die Preise sind ja nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Wenn man entsprechende Materialien in seiner Rute verbaut haben möchte muss man auch dementsprechend in die Tasche greifen. Ob man das braucht ist eine andere Sache. Ich bin bisher mit Ruten der mittleren Preisklasse sehr gut gefahren da Sie alle Anforderungen die ich habe abdecken brauche ich auch einfach nichts anderes. Da Geld in teurere Ruten zu investieren finde ich für mich Schwachsinnig, das Geld stecke ich lieber in anderes Tackle.


----------



## vermesser (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich GLAUBE, beim Grundangeln wie auf Karpfen ist es egaler als bei Spinfischen...aber sicherlich trotzdem merkbar.

Ich kenn mich nur im Bereich der Spinnnruten recht gut aus. Der Sprung von einer schon sehr guten 30 Euro Rute (Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass) auf eine 100plus Rute  ist schon relativ krass, was Rückmeldung bei leichten Gewichten und Präzision angeht...der Sprung auf eine vergleichbare 200+mehrfach X  ist noch einmal der Blick in eine andere Welt...die Rute ist nicht nur leichter, sondern weitaus schneller, präziser, der Rollenhalter, die Qualität...alles nochmal Welten besser. 

Die Seabass fängt mutmaßlich keinen Fisch weniger, aber der Spaßfaktor steigt in vielen Fällen mit dem Preis.

Die Frage ist, was will und kann ich mir leisten? Ich behaupte ja nach wie vor, dass man heutzutage für unter 100 Euro für jede Angelart schon sehr gute Ruten kriegt. Aber es ist immer Luft nach oben.

Wo ich den Mehrwert dann nicht mehr sehe und merke, sind die absoluten Luxusstecken mit 500 plus X...oder gar im vierstelligen Bereich. Ein Kumpel von mir angelt sowas...und das sind dann schon wirkliche Schmuckstücke, wo der praktische Mehrwert dünn ist. Dafür muss man aber keinerlei Kompromisse mehr machen...z.B. haben die normalen Fantas keine Hakenösen...das ist in dem Preisbereich und selbst aufgebaut oder bauen lassen kein Thema mehr...genauso wie die Frage ob durchgehender oder Splitgrip, Design passend zur Rolle...usw. usw.

Letztlich muss das jeder selber wissen, was er bereit ist für welchen Mehrwert zu bezahlen.


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich finde es immer wieder sehr wundersam, hier wird nach Erfahrungswerten gefragt und wer kommt, Allroundangler und Leute die überhaupt noch nie teure Ruten in der Hand hatten.
Ich will hier keinen den Mund verbieten, aber wenn ihr nichts Sinnvolles zu dem Thema beitragen könnt, dann lasst es doch bitte, eure Vermutungen bringen den TE nicht weiter.


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder sehr wundersam, hier wird nach Erfahrungswerten gefragt und wer kommt, Allroundangler und Leute die überhaupt noch nie teure Ruten in der Hand hatten.
> Ich will hier keinen den Mund verbieten, aber wenn ihr nichts Sinnvolles zu dem Thema beitragen könnt, dann lasst es doch bitte, eure Vermutungen bringen den TE nicht weiter.



|kopfkrat;+#c


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen, el.Lucio?


----------



## el.Lucio (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



> Allroundangler und Leute die überhaupt noch nie teure Ruten in der Hand hatten



Wieso haben Allroundangler keine Ahnung und woher weißt du das sie noch nie ne teure Rute in der Hand hatten. Und wieso pauschalisierst du. Und wo ist denn deine Ehrfahrung. #c


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich hab Garnix pauschalisiert, sondern lediglich die Beiträge hier im Thread gelesen. Und da ist mir das eben aufgefallen. Was bringen Beiträge wie:

"Ich glaube beim Grundangeln kommt es nicht so drauf an, kenne mich aber nur mit Spinnruten aus"

" Pffffff bei Karpfenruten egal, einmal auswerfen und im Jahr 3 Fische damit einziehen"

" Ich glaube schon, habe aber selber nur 40 Euro Ruten gefischt"

usw....

? 

Und meine Erfahrungen habe ich auf Seite 1 kundgetan und kann auch wenn es den TE oder andere interessiert mehr ins Detail gehen.

Jetzt erzähl mal was du zu dem Thema sagen kannst.


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Deine Reaktion ist nicht zu verstehen, wie Du ja selbst schreibst, ist es oft der persönliche Eindruck oder auch Anspruch, was man haben möchte. Der eine nimmt eben eine Stangenrute als Massenware für nen schlappen 100i, der andere nimmt auch ne Stangenrute, aber für ein vielfaches, wobei die Ruten auch nur Industrieware darstellen, sicher mit besseren Komponenten, mit der einen oder anderen Zierwicklung, halt ein Statussymbol.
Ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau sind technische Unterschiede eben nicht mehr deutlich spürbar, da verschiebt sich die Wertigkeit von der Technik zum Design, Einmaligkeit aber Mehrwert im Sinne von praktischem Nutzen haben sie dann nicht mehr.
Kauf Dir ne Harley von der Stange, mach daraus eine echte Custom, letztendlich bleibt es eine Harley, sieht nur schöner aus, mehr aber auch nicht.
Insofern muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, auf was es ihm ankommt, dann kann er entscheiden, wo er einen Kompromiss macht und wenn er genau weiss, dass er dass auch brauch, was ihm eine 300 oder 500 €-Rute bietet, dann wird er sie auch kaufen.
Leider wird er diese Ruten fast nie in Geschäften finden, vielleicht eher auf Messen oder auch in England.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich als Allrounder |supergri ,der in der Jugend  mit günstigem  und später mit teurem = besserm Gerät fischt, kann dir sagen da es da in jeder Beziehung unterschiede gibt.
Verarbeitung, die verwendeten Materialien und deren Eigenschaften usw..
Das kannst du sehen fühlen und du merkst es erst recht beim fischen und das in jeder Beziehung.
Besser kostet mehr,ist numal so und billig kaufst du doppelt.


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion ist nicht zu verstehen, wie Du ja selbst schreibst, ist es oft der persönliche Eindruck oder auch Anspruch, was man haben möchte. Der eine nimmt eben eine Stangenrute als Massenware für nen schlappen 100i, der andere nimmt auch ne Stangenrute, aber für ein vielfaches, wobei die Ruten auch nur Industrieware darstellen, sicher mit besseren Komponenten, mit der einen oder anderen Zierwicklung, halt ein
> 
> Statussymbol.
> Ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau sind technische Unterschiede eben nicht mehr deutlich spürbar, da verschiebt sich die Wertigkeit von der Technik zum Design, Einmaligkeit aber Mehrwert im Sinne von praktischem Nutzen haben sie dann nicht mehr.
> ...



Das ist doch totaler Nonsens!
Man kann eine Harley (blödes Beispiel) noch tunen, mehr Leistung, bessere Bremsen usw. 

Dein Beispiel wäre ein Blank für 50-100 Euro und den mit Highclaas Materialien aufbauen zum pimpen. Wir reden hier aber von teuren Blanks die wirklich einen Unterschied ausmachen!

Das hat eben nichts mit dem persönlichen Empfinden zutun, teurere Blanks merkt man deutlich in der Performance!

Und ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte dass du auch noch nie solche Ruten gefischt hast...


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich als Allrounder |supergri ,der in der Jugend  mit günstigem  und später mit teurem = besserm Gerät fischt, kann dir sagen da es da in jeder Beziehung unterschiede gibt.
> Verarbeitung, die verwendeten Materialien und deren Eigenschaften usw..
> Das kannst du sehen fühlen und du merkst es erst recht beim fischen und das in jeder Beziehung.
> Besser kostet mehr,ist numal so und billig kaufst du doppelt.


Der Unterschied zwischen einer 50 € und einer 300€ Rute sollte schon deutlich sein, gerade im Bereich Technik und Handling, aber zwischen einer 300und einer 500 € wird es schon nicht mehr so deutlich und alles was noch darüber liegt
sollte aus meiner Sicht im Bereich Customer liegen.
Zum Jubi-Fest habe ich zwei Ruten bekommen, Stückpreis 1000 Pfund, mit denen traue ich mich garnicht zu angeln, sind aber auch gespließte.

Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einer 50 € und einer 300€ Rute sollte schon deutlich sein, gerade im Bereich Technik und Handling, aber zwischen einer 300und einer 500 € wird es schon nicht mehr so deutlich und alles was noch darüber liegt
> sollte aus meiner Sicht im Bereich Customer liegen.
> Zum Jubi-Fest habe ich zwei Ruten bekommen, Stückpreis 1000 Pfund, mit denen traue ich mich garnicht zu angeln, sind aber auch gespließte.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin



Wer sagt das man keinen Unterschied von 300 zu 600 Euro Ruten merkt? Den merkt man nämlich bei den meisten Ruten auf jeden Fall!  

Was sollen das für Ruten sein, die 1000 Pfund pro Stück kosten?

Wusste ich es doch, du schreibst hier einfach nur Vermutungen, was soll das bringen?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen einer 50 € und einer 300€ Rute sollte schon deutlich sein, gerade im Bereich Technik und Handling, aber zwischen einer 300und einer 500 € wird es schon nicht mehr so deutlich und alles was noch darüber liegt



Damit bin ich ganz bei dir ,allerdings liegt die Grenze preislich weiter oben.:m

P.s: Ich kenne auch jemanden der hat einiges an Ruten die sind nach dem erscheinen auf dem Markt gleich im Tresor verschwunden.


----------



## Ma°d River (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

@YdeeS

In die Konversation mit "Revilo62" würde ich an Deiner Stelle
nicht zuviel Zeit investieren.
Vor ein paar Tagen empfahl er noch jemandem eine Radical
Oldschool 1,75lbs zum leichten Posenfischen.
Diese "Oldschool" fischt er und spart noch auf eine Shimano Baitrunner X-Aero. 

Kann man alles nicht ganz ernst nehmen...

Die beiden 1000 GBP gespließten würde ich auch mal gerne 
sehen #h


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Danke Mad River, war eh mein letzter Post an ihn, hab schon gemerkt, da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## gambinho (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Oft sind die hier im Internet genannten Unterschiede aber auch völlig übertrieben.
Ich fische z.B. eine alte Yasei Aspius und nachdem ich so oft gelesen hatte wieviel feinfühliger die Rocksweeper sein soll, hab ich sie mal probegefischt und konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



gambinho schrieb:


> Oft sind die hier im Internet genannten Unterschiede aber auch völlig übertrieben.
> Ich fische z.B. eine alte Yasei Aspius und nachdem ich so oft gelesen hatte wieviel feinfühliger die Rocksweeper sein soll, hab ich sie mal probegefischt und konnte keinen großen Unterschied feststellen



Was sollen das für Karpfenruten sein?


----------



## NedRise (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ich hab von 50-600 Euro schon sehr viele Ruten gefischt und getestet.
> Man merkt den Unterschied auf jeden Fall!
> Ich hatte noch nie zuvor, (natürlich nur mein eigenes Empfinden) eine so geile Rute gefischt wie meine jetzigen Lieblinge und diese sind recht weit oben in der Preisrangliste.
> 
> Fazit: Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall, ob jemand soviel Geld ausgeben will, ist jedem selbst überlassen.



 Was sind en deine neuen Lieblinge, damit man einen ungefähren Eindruck bekommt.

 Gruß.

 Michael


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



NedRise schrieb:


> Was sind en deine neuen Lieblinge, damit man einen ungefähren Eindruck bekommt.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Michael



Hab mir Free Spirit Hi-S in 12,6 ft 3,25 lbs aufbauen lassen.


----------



## glavoc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Manche definieren sich über ihre Fänge, andere über ihr Tackle und wieder andere haben beides nicht nötig  ^^
Wäre schön mal zu hören warum jetzt die teuer-Fraktion denn ganz genau (zumal für das Süßwasser) den Aufpreis begründet (bessere Performance ist mir bissle zu schwammig..) Eher wegen Notwendigkeiten technischer oder welcher Art auch immer... werdet doch bitte einmal konkreter!
Z.Bsp. leuchtet es mir bei Wettkampfstippern sofort ein, warum...
lg


----------



## Guinst (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Also ich persönlich habe auch noch keine sehr teure Rute gefischt. Trotzdem bilde ich mir ein eine Meinung zu dem Thema zu haben.
Ich denke es ist so, wie es die meisten hier denken, dass ab einem gewissen Preis ein Mehrwert nur noch sehr klein, falls überhaupt, vorhanden.
Mal ganz Plakativ: Mit einer 100 Euro Rute werfe ich 20m weiter, als mit einer 30 Euro Rute, mit einer 300 Euro Rute werfe ich nochmal 10m weiter, mit einer 500 Euro Rute nur noch 5m und mit einer 800 Euro Rute sinds dann noch 50cm.
Ganz abgesehen davon gibt es auch Preisunterschiede die überhaupt nicht in der Leistung zu spüren sind. Wenn ich mir eine Karpfenrute mit dem besten Blank auf dem Markt und den zweckmäßigsten Komponenten bauen lasse, dann wird die billiger sein, als eine mit dem gleichen Blank, aber den teuersten Komponenten. Leistungsmässig kann sie dann aber durchaus besser sein.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon wird es definitiv 400 Euro Ruten geben, die besser sind als manche 500 Euro Ruten (oder noch teurere).
Von daher teure Ruten=bessere Ruten?
Tendentiell schon, generell nein!


----------



## YdeeS (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Am meisten merkt man es beim Werfen. Geht es um weiten von 120 Meter und mehr und muss dann auch noch auf ein paar Meter genau werfen, werden da die meisten "mittelpreisigen" Ruten an ihre Grenzen kommen. Soll es noch weiter und genauer werden, wird man wohl um eine High-Class Rute nicht mehr drum rum kommen.


----------



## glavoc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Okay YdeeS damit kann ich zumindest jezed was anfangen.

PS. natürlich ausgehend von einem technisch "kompletten" Werfer...siehe näxten Post unter meinem


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Guinst schrieb:


> Mal ganz Plakativ: Mit einer 100 Euro Rute werfe ich 20m weiter, als mit einer 30 Euro Rute, mit einer 300 Euro Rute werfe ich nochmal 10m weiter, mit einer 500 Euro Rute nur noch 5m und mit einer 800 Euro Rute sinds dann noch 50cm.



Der am häufigsten verbreitete  Weitenlimitierungsfaktor,befindet sich nicht in der Geldbörse sondern an den Rutengriffen in Form des Anglers[emoji6]


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> sondern an den Rutengriffen in Form des Anglers[emoji6]



Böse Kombi.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Real existierendes "Mr.Bean goes fishing"[emoji4]


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Wer mit ´ner Billigrute keinen Fisch raus bekommt 
 wird es auch mit der teuersten nicht bringen #6
 Klar mit so ´nem Hightec -Knüppel ist man doch gleich wer  aber gerade beim Karpfen angeln mehr zweitrangig.
 Bei den aktiven Angelmethoden wie stippen ,spinnen oder fliegenfischen da macht es echt Sinn .
 Des weiteren habe ich schon lange keinen "Spezimenhunter"
 mehr seine Angel auswerfen sehen ,man legt den Köder mittels Schlauchboot aus auf Entfernungen die man eh mit werfen nie erreichen würde.:q


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Meint ihr dass es da so große Qualitätsunterschiede gibt zwischen einer Rute um die 100 Euro... und einer Rute um die 500 Euro?????



ja, den gibt es.


----------



## YdeeS (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



thanatos schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich schon lange keinen "Spezimenhunter"
> mehr seine Angel auswerfen sehen ,man legt den Köder mittels Schlauchboot aus auf Entfernungen die man eh mit werfen nie erreichen würde.:q



Und wenn Boote jeglicher Art verboten sind?


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Da braucht man besseres Gerät.:q


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Und wenn Boote jeglicher Art verboten sind?



#6 Quadcopter :q


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

|muahah:is klar.:q


----------



## Nelearts (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Wer es braucht soll gerne von Vorteilen des HiTec Gesumsels träumen...
Bringen tut es nixx. außer Profit für den Dealer.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Kennt ihr alle noch die Fabel vom Fuchs und den Weintrauben? - Sie ist heute noch so aktuell, wie ehedem!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da braucht man besseres Gerät.:q


Hatten wir schon[emoji6] 

Das funktioniert ja nur,wenn man die Mehrleistung des besseren Geräts auch praktisch umzusetzen weiss.

Wenns an Wurftechnik und/ oder Vertrauen hapert,wird das nix.

Oft gesehene, halbherzige Schixxwürfe,man möchte das 300 € Rutenschmuckstück ja nicht überfordern.

Umgekehrt kannst du guten Werfern nahezu jeden Stecken anvertrauen.

Die würden nach kurzer Downgrade Eingewöhnung mit 'ner 80 € Feeder weiter und auch Zielgenauer werfen, als ein verhalten oder weniger talentiert hantierender Angler mit einer 200 Ocken Rute.


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Hallo,
der Unterschied ist da. Das beste Beispiel ist meine Shimano Ultegra Match. Kein Vergleich zu einer 50 Euro Match. Sie ist leichter, lädt sich besser auf, wirft wiederhol genauer, Drillverhalten besser und und und. Wer meint, daß das nicht stimmt sollte vorbehaltslos mal mit solchen "teuren Ruten" fischen. Die Meinung, ich habe auch nur 50 Euroruten und mehr braucht man nicht, zeugt in meinen Augen von Unwissenheit und versteckten Neid. Anderes Beispiel Rollenhalter, Alps Alurollenhalter gegen billig Plastikrollenhalter an der Brandungsrute, welcher hält wohl länger bei häufigen Gebrauch? Also teuer ist meistens besser, wenn man den Mehrwert erkennt.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## rainerle (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Wer es braucht soll gerne von Vorteilen des HiTec Gesumsels träumen...
> Bringen tut es nixx. außer Profit für den Dealer.



.....dann fischt Du ja sicher noch mit Haselnussstecken, Zwirn und einem Haken aus Knochen oder Gräte? Alles andere ist / war ja mal HiTec Gesumsels .  Ach ja, und zur Fortbewegung natürlich die guten, alten Ochsenkarren |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Man wird kaum mal (ausser Schnäppchen, Ausverkauf etc.) mehr kriegen, als man bezahlt...

Man wird aber oft (bei billigen wie in jeder anderen Preisklasse) Ruten kriegen, die für das gebotene eigentlich zu teuer sind.

Da das aber die Nachfrage regelt, ist es immer eine persönliche, individuelle Entscheidung...


----------



## TropicOrange (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ... Die Meinung, ich habe auch nur 50 Euroruten und mehr braucht man nicht, zeugt in meinen Augen von Unwissenheit und versteckten Neid. ...



...oder einfach von einfach nicht so hohen Ansprüchen. Der eine schwört auf seine Delkims für Hunderte von Euro, ich investier die Kohle lieber ins Auto und such mir am Wasser n Stückchen Ast, das ich mir zur Bisserkennung in die Schnur hänge.

Jedem, der sagt, er braucht keine Matchrute für über 50 Euro Unwissenheit und/oder Neid vorzuwerfen, halte ich auch für reichlich zu kurz gedacht.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Kann und soll ja jeder halten wie er will 
aber darum ging es ursprünglich ja auch nicht in dem 
Thread hier.


----------



## thanatos (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

es ist unbestreitbar das es mit eine Hightecrute spaß macht zu angeln und das sie auch technisch einer mittelklassigen überlegen ist hat ja auch einen dem entsprechenden Preis
*aber* leider auch eine bedeutend kürzere "LEBENSERWARTUNG"  :c wenn man sie nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandelt 
 im unteren Preisbereich muß man schon etwas suchen um den Schrott vom brauchbarem zu trennen im oberem Bereich der Mittelklasse findet man garantiert gutes Gerät was allen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.#6


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



thanatos schrieb:


> *aber* leider auch eine bedeutend kürzere "LEBENSERWARTUNG"  :c wenn man sie nicht wie ein rohes Ei behandelt



Wenn man natürlich seinen Angelplatz erst mal mit der Rute freischlägt, sollte man in der Tat zu einem billigen Glasfaserstecken von Askari greifen.


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Also ne Karpfenrute die zu 90 % im Rutenständer liegt muss nicht unbedingt hunderte von Euro kosten, zumal es gerade bei Nacht auch mal etwas schneller gehen muss und  Kescher und Rute mal unsanfter als sonst abgelegt werden. Bein Spinnfischen wo ich die Rute dauernd in der Hand halte und damit " arbeite" sehe ich das anders.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Kann es sein, dass die Ablehner anspruchsvoller Karpfenruten wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Karpfenfischen am Hut haben, als blinde, oder wenigstens schlecht sehende Zunftbrüder, uns was von Farben erzählen wollen?


----------



## Gerd Heinrich (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Prof. Dr. Carp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> bin grad so am Stöbern für eine neue Karpfenrute...
> ...



Nachdem ich den Fred einmal Quer gelesen habe komme ich zu dem einen Schluss.
Der Fisch freut sich auf einen Köder und der Angler erfreut sich an seinem Angelgerät.
Woher ich diese Weisheit habe > Mein Freund hat eine Wunderbare  Geräte Kollektion ( sehr hohes Preissegment)
Meine Gerät bewegt sich eher im - 100 +€ Bereich. Ich achte schon darauf keine Kirmesruten zu kaufen)
Bei dem gemeinsamen Angeln liegen wir immer in ähnlichen Stückzahlen mal mehr mal weniger aber eklatante oder empirisch können wir es nicht festmachen ob sein Gerät besser ist > Um Fische zu fangen<. 
Fazit:
Kauf das, woran du Spaß hast und gut ist es.#6


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Ablehner anspruchsvoller Karpfenruten wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Karpfenfischen am Hut haben, als blinde, oder wenigstens schlecht sehende Zunftbrüder, uns was von Farben erzählen wollen?




Genau das sage ich ja schon die ganze Zeit ! #6


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Ablehner anspruchsvoller Karpfenruten wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Karpfenfischen am Hut haben, als blinde, oder wenigstens schlecht sehende Zunftbrüder, uns was von Farben erzählen wollen?


Hallo Andal,

mag sein, und weil ich von heutigen Karpfenruten wenig bis keine Ahnung habe (mein Karpfenequipment stammt aus den 1970ern) halte ich mich auch raus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Joschkopp (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Ablehner anspruchsvoller Karpfenruten wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Karpfenfischen am Hut haben, als blinde, oder wenigstens schlecht sehende Zunftbrüder, uns was von Farben erzählen wollen?



So isses. Aber amüsant ist es allemal... :q


----------



## rainerle (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Also ne Karpfenrute die zu 90 % im Rutenständer liegt muss nicht unbedingt hunderte von Euro kosten, zumal es gerade bei Nacht auch mal etwas schneller gehen muss und  Kescher und Rute mal unsanfter als sonst abgelegt werden. Bein Spinnfischen wo ich die Rute dauernd in der Hand halte und damit " arbeite" sehe ich das anders.



Nach Deiner Logik:

jeder der nicht mindestens 50.000km im Jahr fährt, braucht / sollte nicht mehr als 7.500 Euro für ein Auto ausgeben.

Sachen gibt es - man merkt, dass aktuell die Jahreszeit der Narren dominiert und das nicht nur bei den Straßenumzügen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rainerle schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Logik:
> 
> jeder der nicht mindestens 50.000km im Jahr fährt, braucht / sollte nicht mehr als 7.500 Euro für ein Auto ausgeben.



Das Gleichnis ist gar nicht so schlecht, wenn auch ein wenig extrem. Obwohl ich es mir locker leisten könnte, käme ich auch nie auf die Idee, mir einen A4 zu kaufen, sondern fahre Ford Focus. Weil der im Prinzip genau das Gleiche leistet wie ein A4, aber halt nicht so cool aussieht und einen Markenaufschlag hat (der aus meiner Sicht jenseits von Gut und Böse ist).

 Das Gleiche trifft halt auf z.B. Chub Outkast vs. "High-End"-Ruten zu.

 Aber jeder, wie er mag ...


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rainerle schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Logik:
> 
> jeder der nicht mindestens 50.000km im Jahr fährt, braucht / sollte nicht mehr als 7.500 Euro für ein Auto ausgeben.
> 
> Sachen gibt es - man merkt, dass aktuell die Jahreszeit der Narren dominiert und das nicht nur bei den Straßenumzügen



Wer mit weniger teurem Equipment bestens klar kommt, ist also ein Narr 

 Der Vergleich mit dem Auto, wie du den präsentierst, ist nicht nur maßlos übertrieben, sondern auch ganz und gar nicht passend 

 Jeder darf doch wohl ausgeben, was er für richtig hält, vor allem, wenn er sein Ziel damit ebenfalls erreicht.
 Da auch Karfpen nicht rechnen können, ist es denen wohl auch egal von welcher Ausrüstung sie ihren Köder nehmen.

 Kann natürlich auch sein, dass ich mich täusche, ich sehe ja nicht was unter Wasser so passiert. Eventuell weigern sich manche Fische auf solch "Billigkrams" zu beißen #h


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Im Allgemeinen gilt nicht immer das teure Rute = bessere Ruten sind. Aber: Spro Ruten = Bessere Ruten gilt immer. Denn Spro hat das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rippi schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen gilt nicht immer das teure Rute = bessere Ruten sind. Aber: Spro Ruten = Bessere Ruten gilt immer. Denn Spro hat das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.



Selten so einen Käse gelesen.


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Selten so einen Käse gelesen.



Kannst du das auch begründen, oder bist du einfach so ein Brand-Fanboy, der die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben will?


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> 
> mag sein, und weil ich von heutigen Karpfenruten wenig bis keine Ahnung habe (mein Karpfenequipment stammt aus den 1970ern) halte ich mich auch raus.
> 
> ...



Auch damals gab es sehr, sehr hochwertige Ruten, die auch heute sowohl Berechtigung, als auch Liebhaber haben.

Und an alle, die beharrlich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Habt ihr überhaupt schon mal Birnen gekostet?


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt schon mal Birnen gekostet?



Ja die von meinem Birnbaum. #c


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rippi schrieb:


> Kannst du das auch begründen, oder bist du einfach so ein Brand-Fanboy, der die Wahrheit nicht wahrhaben will?



Ja klar, ich hatte mal Spro Ruten, die waren einfach nur Sau schlecht verarbeitet und haben auch am kürzesten von all meinen Ruten gehalten.

Du hast doch auch keine Begründung abgeliefert, wieso es die besten Preis/Leistung Ruten sein sollen, also bist du doch der Brand-Fanboy!


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rippi schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen gilt nicht immer das teure Rute = bessere Ruten sind. Aber: Spro Ruten = Bessere Ruten gilt immer. Denn Spro hat das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.



Sorry.Ist doch totaler quatsch und darum geht es hier auch nicht.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

@ - Rippi - wenn du genau nachschauen würdest, hättest du Ydees Begründung lesen können...mag`vielleicht nicht alle von der Notwendigkeit überzeugen- jedoch!!! *begründet hat er seine Meinung!
*
ABER!! was mich vor allem wundert^^ - Im Fred "Die Mädels überrollen uns" hast du geschrieben, sinngemäß wir alle würden nicht so viel Kohle verdienen wie du (davon ab ob das so wichtig ist und dass dir deine eigene Aussage sofort selbst zu peinlich war und du sie somit gelöscht hast...^^)
frage ich mich jetzt wie einer der vermutlich reichsten 2% welche 50% allen Privatvermögens besitzen und dessen täglicher Anlageertrag womöglich mein Jahreseinkommen um ein vielfaches übersteigt.........

WARUM SO JEMAND SPRO RUTEN FISCHT???????? 

fragend verbleibt mit lg
die Mittelmeergrundel^^


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich hatte mal Spro Ruten, die waren einfach nur Sau schlecht verarbeitet und haben auch am kürzesten von all meinen Ruten gehalten.
> 
> Du hast doch auch keine Begründung abgeliefert, wieso es die besten Preis/Leistung Ruten sein sollen, also bist du doch der Brand-Fanboy!



Warum hast du die denn eigentlich gekauft ???
Als jemand der Wert auf hohe Qualität legt, solltest du doch Sau schlechte Verarbeitung erkennen können.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass wenn "rippi" das selbe geschrieben hätte, nur über eine andere Marke, dass du dann auch das selbe geschrieben hättest, nur halt über diese andere Marke 

Ist doch gar kein Problem, wenn sich leute richtig teure Sachen gönnen und leisten können und damit allerbestens zufrieden sind, allerdings dann zu versuchen ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, weil sie es anderes handhaben, finde ich schon etwas seltsam <<< gilt jetzt nicht explizit für dich, ähnliches lese ich hier ja auch noch von anderen.

Wie kurz diese von dir erwähnten SPRO Ruten bei dir gehalten haben, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber von meinen Ruten die auch eher zu den günstigeren Varianten zählen, ist mir bis heute noch keine einzige kaputt gegangen.
Na gut .. eine ca 35 Jahre alte Pilkrute schon, da bin ich mal schlauerweise drauf getreten und dabei hat einen "Ring" zerledert.

 p.s. ich habe nur eine SPRO Rute "Spro Passion Premium Carbon Spin Light 10-28 g / 210 cm", die nehme ich für Dropshot auf barsch oder für kleine 4-6 cm Wobbler, etc.
 Die habe ich mal gebraucht gekauft, die erscheint mir qualitativ gesehen recht gut, die ist auch noch nicht kaputt und ich bin extrem zufrieden mirt dieser ca. 100gr schweren Rute.
 Ansonsten aber bezog sich mein Beitrag weder auf SPRO, noch auf andere Marken.


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Warum hast du die denn eigentlich gekauft ???
> Als jemand der Wert auf hohe Qualität legt, solltest du doch Sau schlechte Verarbeitung erkennen können.
> 
> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass wenn "rippi" das selbe geschrieben hätte, nur über eine andere Marke, dass du dann auch das selbe geschrieben hättest, nur halt über diese andere Marke
> ...



Ernsthaft jetzt?
Du erkennst also Qualität im Laden, wo alle Ruten top frisch und poliert in den Ständern stehen? Bei mir zeichnet sich Qualität erst nach Jahren im Gebrauch aus und wenn sich nach knapp 2 Jahren Ringeinlagen, Rollenhalter und sogar die Zapfen selbständig machen, ist das für mich keine Qualität sondern Schrott!


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Du erkennst also Qualität im Laden, wo alle Ruten top frisch und poliert in den Ständern stehen? Bei mir zeichnet sich Qualität erst nach Jahren im Gebrauch aus und wenn sich nach knapp 2 Jahren Ringeinlagen, Rollenhalter und sogar die Zapfen selbständig machen, ist das für mich keine Qualität sondern Schrott!



"*SAU* schlechte Verarbeitung" sollte man erkennen können, oder ?

Ja.. wenn nach knapp 2 Jahren alles auseinander fällt, ist das nicht gut. War bei mir allerdings auch noch nie der Fall, vielleicht hatte ich bis dato auch nur Glück


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



AndiHam schrieb:


> "*SAU* schlechte Verarbeitung" sollte man erkennen können, oder ?
> 
> Ja.. wenn nach knapp 2 Jahren alles auseinander fällt, ist das nicht gut. War bei mir allerdings auch noch nie der Fall, vielleicht hatte ich bis dato auch nur Glück



Okay da du ja anscheinend alles weißt, darfst du jetzt offiziell die zahlen und Bezeichnung festlegen!
1 Jahr Haltbarkeit = ???
2 Jahre Haltbarkeit = Sau schlecht (Vorschlag meinerseits)
3 Jahre Haltbarkeit = ???

Und keine Sorge zu deiner Theorie ich würde das über alle Marken sagen.
Kann dir nur noch was zu Zebco, Comoran, Fox, Shimano,Nash, Greys, Century, Harrison und Free Spirit Ruten erzählen. Denn im Gegensatz zu dir dresche ich hier keine hohlen Phrasen!


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Okay da du ja anscheinend alles weißt, darfst du jetzt offiziell die zahlen und Bezeichnung festlegen!
> 1 Jahr Haltbarkeit = ???
> 2 Jahre Haltbarkeit = Sau schlecht (Vorschlag meinerseits)
> 3 Jahre Haltbarkeit = ???
> ...



Hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich alles weiß ?
 Deine Beiträge sind momentan doch nur reine Provokationen.

 Du darfst gerne für dich selber festlegen, was auch immer du lustig bist.
 Hohle Phrasen dresche ich übrigens auch nicht, ich beziehe mich rein auf meine persönlich gemacht Erfahrung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
 Du brauchst mir auch nichts über die von dir aufgezählten Marken erzählen, wenn ich etwas darüber von dir hätte wissen wollen, hätte ich schon danach gefragt.

 Also immer locker durch die Hose atmen, auch du darfst kaufen, was immer du magst, mach ich auch so. #h


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Bisher hast du hier zu dem Thema noch garnix nützliches beigetragen, du versuchst hier nur die Stimmung hoch zu heizen, also beschwer dich net wenn du Gegenfeuer bekommst!

Stellst hier Behauptungen in den Raum die nicht stimmen und wenn man sie wiederlegt, machst du dich drüber lächerlich. So kleine Trolle hab ich echt gefressen!


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Was tut einer, der warum auch immer, nur eine begrenzte Auswahl an Ruten vom eigenen Gebrauch kennt? - Er reflektiert.

Was tut einer, der warum auch immer, eine hohe Anzahl an Ruten vom eigenen Gebrauch kennt? - Er reflektiert.

Wessen Aussage ist nun für andere Angler grundsätzlich verwertbarer?


----------



## AndiHam (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Bisher hast du hier zu dem Thema noch garnix nützliches beigetragen, du versuchst hier nur die Stimmung hoch zu heizen, also beschwer dich net wenn du Gegenfeuer bekommst!
> 
> Stellst hier Behauptungen in den Raum die nicht stimmen und wenn man sie wiederlegt, machst du dich drüber lächerlich. So kleine Trolle hab ich echt gefressen!



Alles Ok bei dir ?  Von Trollen reden und sich selber wie einer aufführen, passt auch nicht so ganz zusammen.

 Vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen ohne deine Aggro Art Beiträge zu verfassen.

 Irgendwie scheinst du dein Verhalten auf mich zu projezieren.
 Behauptet das ich ja alles wüsste, hast ja wohl du und nicht ich, obwohl ich da kein Wort darüber habe fallen lassen.

 Und das was ich aus meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen hier geschrieben habe, stimmt halt, kann ich ja auch beurteilen, wer auch sonst ? #h


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Alles Ok bei dir ?  Von Trollen reden und sich selber wie einer aufführen, passt auch nicht so ganz zusammen.
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du mal versuchen ohne deine Aggro Art Beiträge zu verfassen.
> 
> ...



Ich gebs auf...


----------



## rippi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



glavoc schrieb:


> @ - Rippi - wenn du genau nachschauen würdest, hättest du Ydees Begründung lesen können...mag`vielleicht nicht alle von der Notwendigkeit überzeugen- jedoch!!! *begründet hat er seine Meinung!
> *
> ABER!! was mich vor allem wundert^^ - Im Fred "Die Mädels überrollen uns" hast du geschrieben, sinngemäß wir alle würden nicht so viel Kohle verdienen wie du (davon ab ob das so wichtig ist und dass dir deine eigene Aussage sofort selbst zu peinlich war und du sie somit gelöscht hast...^^)
> frage ich mich jetzt wie einer der vermutlich reichsten 2% welche 50% allen Privatvermögens besitzen und dessen täglicher Anlageertrag womöglich mein Jahreseinkommen um ein vielfaches übersteigt.........
> ...


Keine Ahnung, weil alle meine Spro-Rute bis heute gehalten haben, ich fische auch mit Sportes/Greys/Hardy aber an das Feeling das man mit Spro hat, kommt halt keiner dran. Meine damals zweite Picker-Rute habe ich für 14Eu gekauft, damit ich sie am Bach liegen lassen konnte, ein Prachtstück äußerster Güte, die ich heute im makellosen Zustand, noch immer dabei habe und gerne fische, neben diversen Hochpreisruten. 
Demnach ist es wohl auch eine Frage der Behandlung, wer seine Rute pflegt kann auch lange damit episch peitschen.

Das im anderen Thread war nur eine patzige Antwort auf euer diffamierendes Gelaber, zu Leuten mit hohen Stimmen. Die Aussage war mir übrigens nicht im geringsten peinlich, vielmehr war es eine nicht ausreichend schön konternde Antwort.


----------



## rainerle (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

@Andi Ham

hast Du teuerere Karpfenruten? Wenn ja welche? und wie lange? und wie oft (wieviele Tage) fischt Du damit auf Karpfen? ....und dürfte man die mal sehen (einfaches Foto würde schon genügen)? ...... und dann können wir uns gerne weiter a' Detail unterhalten. Noch nen schönen R-Montag.


----------



## daci7 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Man Man Man, hier ist vielleicht mal wieder was los 
Mehr Geld *kann* natürlich mehr Rute bedeuten - muss aber nicht. Ob einem die Rute das geld wert ist, muss dann eben jeder selbst entscheiden. Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede und natürlich kosten die letzten paar Prozente immer am meisten. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin im Mittelklasse-Segment vollauf zufrieden. 
Ich fische zwei Radical Oldschool in 2,75lbs im Nahbereich und zwei Chub Outcast in 3,5lbs fürs Gröbere - damit bin ich vollauf zufrieden. Trotzdem weiß ich natürlich, dass es wesentlich hochwertigere Ruten gibt, nur sehe ich *für mich* da keinen Bedarf.
#h


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Höher größer weiter....meiner ist aber besser und viel stärker und dicker und überhaupt.... nananaaa ....

Geht hier zwar um Krapfenruten aber alles peanuts was ihr so High End nennt ^^ |rolleyes|supergri

http://asp.zone-secure.net/v2/index.jsp?id=383/452/61352&lng=de


Seite 10/11 geht los.


|wavey:


----------



## rainerle (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Hi Daci,

_Zitat: Mehr Geld kann natürlich mehr Rute bedeuten - muss aber nicht. Ob einem die Rute das geld wert ist, muss dann eben jeder selbst entscheiden. Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede und natürlich kosten die letzten paar Prozente immer am meisten. _

Damit gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt Recht!

Die Frage war aber nicht: "Brauch ich teuere Ruten?" .......es sei doch jedem unbenommen, diese Frage mit "Nein" zu beantworten. Nur sollten diese Zeitgenossen dann nicht gleichzeitig irgendwelche, teilweise haarsträubende Argumente bringen, warum ihrer Meinung nach teuerere Ruten nicht besser sind bzw. warum "billigere" Ruten genau so gut sind. Vor allem, wenn die meisten dieser selbsternannten "Rutenexperten" noch nie eine teuere Rute über längere Zeit gefischt haben oder noch besser noch nicht mal gezielt auf Karpfen fischen. Ich halte mich ja auch vornehm zurück, wenn es um hochwertiges Material (Ruten & Rollen / Baitcaster) zum Spin-Fischen geht. Wieso? Weil ich vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt 5x im Jahr die Spin-Rute schwinge und deshalb meine teuerste Spin-Rute eine Sportex im unteren Preissegment ist mit einer Daiwa Spin Rolle im mittleren Preissegment. Und natürlich könnte ich da schlaues von mir geben. Hatte auch schon die Barsch-Kombo von einem Freund für 600 Euro in der Hand. Fazit: ich konnte damit noch nicht mal 75% der Wurfleistung damit erzielen, die er erzielte. Jetzt könnte ich auch ganz pauschal und ziemlich unreflektiert sagen: das Zeug ist keine 600 Euro wert. Nur trifft es das nicht auf den Punkt. Besser und richtiger ist: das Zeug für 600 Euro ist in meinen Händen nicht das wert, was es in seinen ist. Aber zu einer solchen Aussage fehlt hier den meisten wohl das Selbstwertgefühl! Es ist doch immer wieder amüsant, dass sich Leute über Dinge auslassen und diese Dinge bewerten (und nicht ob für sie die Sache Sinn macht!) ohne die Dinge zu besitzen.


----------



## Berater (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Ich hab von 50-600 Euro schon sehr viele Ruten gefischt und getestet.
> Man merkt den Unterschied auf jeden Fall!
> Ich hatte noch nie zuvor, (natürlich nur mein eigenes Empfinden) eine so geile Rute gefischt wie meine jetzigen Lieblinge und diese sind recht weit oben in der Preisrangliste.
> 
> Fazit: Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall, ob jemand soviel Geld ausgeben will, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


3

Das möchte ich bezweifeln. Natürlich sind teure Ruten in der Regel besser als billige(günstige) Ruten. Aber da man nicht unbegrenzt Geld zur Verfügung hat, ist es doch sehr wohl zu überlegen ob nun für 80 Euro - 100 Euro eine gute Rute kauft oder dafür 350 Euro ausgibt. Die 250 Euro Differenz kann man doch für andere Sachen (Rollen Schnur usw.) verwenden,. Also mir macht es keinen Spass eine 350 Euro Rute zu benutzen und dann mit einer 50 Euro Rolle. Da Stimmt das Gesamtpaket nicht.
Wenn dann sollte schon alles höchste Qualität haben und das ist in der Regel zu teuer


----------



## YdeeS (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Berater schrieb:


> 3
> 
> Das möchte ich bezweifeln. Natürlich sind teure Ruten in der Regel besser als billige(günstige) Ruten. Aber da man nicht unbegrenzt Geld zur Verfügung hat, ist es doch sehr wohl zu überlegen ob nun für 80 Euro - 100 Euro eine gute Rute kauft oder dafür 350 Euro ausgibt. Die 250 Euro Differenz kann man doch für andere Sachen (Rollen Schnur usw.) verwenden,. Also mir macht es keinen Spass eine 350 Euro Rute zu benutzen und dann mit einer 50 Euro Rolle. Da Stimmt das Gesamtpaket nicht.
> Wenn dann sollte schon alles höchste Qualität haben und das ist in der Regel zu teuer



Keine Sorge ich hab die passenden Rollen drunter. Und wieviel Geld jeder ausgeben kann/möchte steht wie gesagt hier garnicht zur Debatte!


----------



## CarpNRW (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Also ich habe selbst Ruten, die "nur" 50€ pro Stück gekostet haben. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, nur weil sie teurer ist, muss sie auch besser sein. Das kommt ja ehr auf die Eigenschaften an, die man haben möchte. Ob ehr eine weiche Rute mit wenig Wurfweite oder genau umgekehrt. Günstig ist nicht gleich ******!
Falls du erst mit dem Angel anfängst, konzentriere dich ehr auf ein vernünftiges Zelt/Brolly und einen guten Schlafsack. Da bringen dir 500€ Ruten auch nichts, wenn du Nachts am Wasser sitzt, es schüttet, kalt und windig ist!


----------



## AndiHam (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Andi Ham
> 
> hast Du teuerere Karpfenruten? Wenn ja welche? und wie lange? und wie oft (wieviele Tage) fischt Du damit auf Karpfen? ....und dürfte man die mal sehen (einfaches Foto würde schon genügen)? ...... und dann können wir uns gerne weiter a' Detail unterhalten. Noch nen schönen R-Montag.



#hrainerle,

du hast ja sicherlich meine Beiträge gelesen, wenn du mich jetzt direkt etwas fragst.
Nur verstehe ich die Frage nicht, denn in meinen Beiträgen steht doch die Antwort schon.

Ironie an :
 Möchtest du auch wissen wo ich angeln gehe, bei welchem Wetter, mit welchem Fahrzeug ich zum angeln fahre, wie die Angeln verpackt und im Auto transportiert werden, ob alleine oder mit mehreren zum angeln, wie die Angeln zuhause gelagert werden und bei welchen Temperaturen, Haustiere die am Angelgerät knappern könnten ?
: Ironie aus

Spaß beiseite ... wenn ich im 5. Post auf Seite 1 schreibe, dass ich keine Rute habe, die teurer als 40 Euro war, dann habe ich sogar etwas falsches geschrieben (unwissentlich), denn ich habe aufgrund dieser Diskussion nochmal nachgeschaut und 2 Angeln über 40 Euro gefunden, eine 49,90 und eine 58,00 Euro.
Aber warum du mich dennoch fragst, ob ich teure Karpfenruten habe, vertehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich ???

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Das eine sind die Kosten einer Rute - also der verlangte Preis..

Der Wert der Rute jedoch ist nicht objektiv zu messen.

Denn er richtet sich individuell danach, ob jemandem die Qualität, das Image, das Aussehen dieser Rute für ihn selber den Preis "wert" ist..

Dazu gibts aber nun mal keine allgemein gültige, objektive Bewertung, ob eine Rute grundsätzlich "besser" ist, wenn sie mehr kostet, da sich der Wert eben individuell beim Käufer alleine entscheidet.

Das Schöne:
Die Industrie stellt nun wahrlich eine Auswahl bereit "von - bis"...

Das weniger Schöne:
Man blickt im Angebotsdschungel kaum noch durch..


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Wenn du nun auch zum wiederholten male das gleiche schreibst, glaube ich dir trotzdem, dass du mit deinen Ruten zufrieden bist und damit klar kommst, wobei das überhaupt nicht gefragt war.

Aber wie du daraus schlussfolgerst, dass man für mehr Geldeinsatz nicht mehr Leistung und mehr Qualität erwirbt, bleibt nicht nur mir unverständlich.

Eingangs wird gefragt, ob Ruten für mehr als 150,- € besser sind, als solche für 30,- €. Diese Frage und nur darum geht es, muss man eindeutig mit einem Ja beantworten, denn es ist eine unbestreitbare Tatsache.

Diese Frage können aber auch nur solche User wirklich glaubhaft beantworten, die sowohl, als auch selbst gefischt haben. Die ganzen anderen Antworten sind die Bits nicht wert, mit denen sie geschrieben sind. Die sind genau so viel wert, wie ein Fahrbericht über einen Ferrari von mir, der noch nie so einen Wagen bewegt hat; nämlich gar nichts!

Und nochmal, wenn du, oder sonst wer, mit seiner Ausrüstung zufrieden ist, nur mäßige Intensionen im Bereich des Karpfenfischens hat, dann ist das schön und wir freuen uns alle darüber. Aber das will in diesem Thema keiner wissen, geht absolut an der Eingangsfragestellung vorbei.

Abschließend wiederhole ich mich auch noch selber. Der Unterschied von Ruten für 50,- € auf 150,- € ist deutlich bemerkbar. Von 150,- € auf 300,- € wird er schon viel kleiner und darüber hinaus immer weniger.

Das und nur das war gefragt und nicht wer jetzt was und wie zu höherpreisigen Karpfenruten meint und glaubt, mal etwas gehört zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



> Eingangs wird gefragt, ob Ruten für mehr als 150,- € besser sind, als solche für 30,- €. Diese Frage und nur darum geht es, muss man eindeutig mit einem Ja beantworten, denn es ist eine unbestreitbare Tatsache.


Ich bestreite das.
Der aufgerufene Preis hat nur bedingt etwas mit der gebotenen Qualität zu tun, da hier auch ganz andere Gesichtspunkte (Marketing, Marketingkosten, Markenstanding etc.) eine Rolle spielen  - man erinnere sich an frühere Zeiten, als man über den Anteil am Preis für den Stern aufm Auto spekulierte, der nun wahrlich überhaupt nichts mit der Qualität des Autos als solchem zu tun hat.


----------



## AndiHam (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Hallo Andal,
falls du mich ansprichst mit deinem letzten Beitrag, so möchte ich mich mal selber zitieren, denn eigentlich habe ich nirgends "geschlussfolgert" , was du in deinem 2. Absatz beschrieben hast :



AndiHam schrieb:


> So pauschal kann man das nicht sehen.
> Ganz sicher gibt es teure Ruten, die den Preis Wert sind, teure Ruten, die es nicht sind.
> Gibt auch günstige Ruten, die eine gute Qualität haben und auch welche die es nicht wert sind. Dazwischen gibt es bei beiden Varianten auch noch alle möglichen Stufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bestreite das.
> Der aufgerufene Preis hat nur bedingt etwas mit der gebotenen Qualität zu tun, da hier auch ganz andere Gesichtspunkte (Marketing, Marketingkosten, Markenstanding etc.) eine Rolle spielen  - man erinnere sich an frühere Zeiten, als man über den Anteil am Preis für den Stern aufm Auto spekulierte, der nun wahrlich überhaupt nichts mit der Qualität des Autos als solchem zu tun hat.



Thomas, ich bitte dich, aber das glaubst jetzt doch selber nicht!

Ruf doch mal in Tostedt bei Zebco Europe an und lass dir die Unterschiede zwischen einer Zebco Topic Karpfenrute und einer aus der Quantum Radical Serie erklären. Diese Unterschiede erkennt sogar noch meine Mutter und die hatte seit 1976 keine Angel mehr in der Hand.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn du nun auch zum wiederholten male das gleiche schreibst, glaube ich dir trotzdem, dass du mit deinen Ruten zufrieden bist und damit klar kommst, wobei das überhaupt nicht gefragt war.
> 
> Aber wie du daraus schlussfolgerst, dass man für mehr Geldeinsatz nicht mehr Leistung und mehr Qualität erwirbt, bleibt nicht nur mir unverständlich.
> 
> ...



Absolut korrekt.

Material des Blanks, des Korks, der Rollenhalter..der Ringe 
je hochwertiger desto teurer. Sicherlich spielt dabei auch der Name eine Rolle.
Besseres material schlägt sich nieder im Gewicht, Haltbarkeit, Balance, Drillverhalten, Wurfweite und Präzision....UND Optik.

(Manchmal sind es Kleinigkeiten. Da kauft man sich für unter 100 Euro eine gute Feederrute....wundert sich aber weshalb man nicht an die 100m werfen kann. Vergleicht diese dann mit einer hochwertigen "fast identischen Rute"...und siehe...der Hebel ist bei der günstigen Rute viel zu kurz.)

Und manchmal nicht zu unterschätzen der bessere Service bei hochwertigeren Ruten.
Verfügbarkeit von Ersatz Ringen, Spitzen etc.

Ob nun eine Rute die 80 Euro Rute besser als eine 100 Euro Rute ist..naja...

Definitiv merkt man aber den Unterschied bei einer Rute die 80 Euro kostet und eine die ~200 Euro kostet.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bestreite das.
> Der aufgerufene Preis hat nur bedingt etwas mit der gebotenen Qualität zu tun, da hier auch ganz andere Gesichtspunkte (Marketing, Marketingkosten, Markenstanding etc.) eine Rolle spielen  - man erinnere sich an frühere Zeiten, als man über den Anteil am Preis für den Stern aufm Auto spekulierte, der nun wahrlich überhaupt nichts mit der Qualität des Autos als solchem zu tun hat.



Klar fliessen solche Dinge ein. Aber wenn Du diese Kosten  heraus rechnest ist die hochwertigere Rute immer noch teurer.

Wie kommen eigentlich die günstigen Ruten an den Mann..ohne Marketing...ohne Werbung..ohne Beratung?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Abschließend wiederhole ich mich auch noch selber. Der Unterschied von Ruten für 50,- € auf 150,- € ist deutlich bemerkbar. Von 150,- € auf 300,- € wird er schon viel kleiner und darüber hinaus immer weniger.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Auch hinkende, oder gar einbeinige Vergleiche ändern aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese Unterschiede bestehen.


----------



## AndiHam (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Andal schrieb:


> Auch hinkende, oder gar einbeinige Vergleiche ändern aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese Unterschiede bestehen.



Bestehen können, aber nicht bestehen müssen.
 Kann man auch fernab der ""angelei Branche" ziemlich zahlreich feststellen.

 "Klamotten z.B., hergestellt in der selben Fabrik mit den selben Stoffen, kosten durch das Aufnähen des "bekannten Modelabels" dann halt sogar manchmal das doppelte.

 Nahrungsmittelbranche genauso .... eine Fabrik, die selben Zutaten, andere Verpackung, angepasst für "Marke" oder "Discounter Label" >> Preise auch hier teilweise stark unterschiedlich zw. Marke und Noname.

 Da gibt es amssig Beispiele und ich denke das meinte der Thomas mit dem "Markennamen Aufschlag".


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Es geht aber hier nicht um Kekse, Aldi und Unterhosen. Es geht um Karpfenruten, von denen hier einige Diskutanten scheinbar nur eine sehr partielle Ahnung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



> von denen hier einige Diskutanten scheinbar nur eine sehr partielle Ahnung haben.


Ja, weil die meisten gar nicht wissen, wie wenig sich "hochwertige" Blanks und auch das sogenannte Markenzubehör (Ringe, Rollenhalter) gegenüber "Massenware" für die Hersteller oft im Preis unterscheiden (je nach Abnahmemenge, Ausnahmen bestätigen immer die Regel) .. Ich gehe hier nicht von Einzelanfertigung aus, wo sowohl Einkauf wie auch Arbeitszeit anders zu beurteilen sind als in der Serienfertigung (egal wie hochwertig).

Ausnahme Fuji, die sich durch ihr Quasi-Japanmonopol nicht darauf einlassen müssen, woanders billig(er) zu verkaufen, die kosen für alle Hersteller richtig Geld.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ja und? Deswegen sind ja billige Ruten billig und die Ruten mit Fuji Produkten hochwertiger und auch teurer. Verschenkt wird hier nix und da nix und je niedriger der VK Preis ist, desto übler auch die Einsparungen, die dann wieder einen direkten Einfluss auf die Qualität des fertigen Produktes haben.


----------



## Carpital (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich schliesse mich hier einigen an.
Jedoch finde ich dass auch günstige Ruten Spaß machen können.
Ich habe mit Daiwa D-Carp (Jubiläumsruten für 30-40 Euro das Stück) mehrere Jahre geangelt und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Die Ruten sind zwar relativ weich/schwammig aber für kurze Distanzen bis heute meine Lieblinge. 

Zusätzlich habe ich mir dann mal noch ein Paar Ruten gekauft, die jeweils über 300€ gekostet haben. Mit denen wirft es sich einfach besser, grade dann wenn man mit viel Gewicht und PVA fischt. Der Kauf war aber auch mehr ein "muss haben" Kauf. Mir hatten die Ruten gefallen wund dann wollte ich auch keine anderen mehr haben und habe deshalb mal etwas mehr ausgegeben.

Trotzdem fische ich immer noch sehr gerne meine D-Carp, auch wenn man dafür teils mal belächelt wird... Mir ist das egal.

Meiner Meinung nach kommt die Rute nämlich relativ weit hinten wenn es darum geht Fische zu fangen. Das Endtackle ist mir da schon wichtiger.
Und günstige und deshalb meistens auch weiche Ruten sind wenn wenig Hindernisse vorhanden sind für mich kein Hindernis


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Bestehen können, aber nicht bestehen müssen.
> Kann man auch fernab der ""angelei Branche" ziemlich zahlreich feststellen.
> 
> "Klamotten z.B., hergestellt in der selben Fabrik mit den selben Stoffen, kosten durch das Aufnähen des "bekannten Modelabels" dann halt sogar manchmal das doppelte.
> ...



Dies ist ein Irrglaube.
Die Preisunterschiede fangen bei kleinen Details an.
Qualität des eingesetzten Reissverschlusses, Gummis etc.
Du wirst kein Noname Produkt finden in der gleichen Qualität von Markenware. Ist leider Fakt.
Und ja...manchmal sieht man den Unterschied bei Markenware auch nicht. Da wundert sich man das Marke A teurer als Marke B ist.
Da spielt leider das Renommee auch ein Rolle.

Ebenso auch bei den Lebensmitteln. 
Die Zusammensetzung ist nämlich nicht gleich.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Carpital schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich hier einigen an.
> Jedoch finde ich dass auch günstige Ruten Spaß machen können.
> Ich habe mit Daiwa D-Carp (Jubiläumsruten für 30-40 Euro das Stück) mehrere Jahre geangelt und war auch sehr zufrieden damit. Die Ruten sind zwar relativ weich/schwammig aber für kurze Distanzen bis heute meine Lieblinge.
> 
> ...



Es geht ja nicht um Spass. Auch nicht um Abnahmemengen oder sonst was..
Es geht um die Qualität.
Qualität zwischen billigen Angelruten und teuren Angelruten.
Fuji Ringe oder Halter sind in der Qualität hochwertiger als ein Noname Produkt. 
Understatement bezahlt man übrigens auch.

Die Angel ist ein Arbeitsgerät....ein Werkzeug.  Es gibt billiges Werkzeug und es gibt teures Werkzeug.
Es gibt Makita Bohrmaschinen und es gibt Lidl Bohrmaschinen.
Mit beidem kann man Spass haben.
Die Qualität der Bohrmaschinen ist aber erheblich.
Sowie bei Angelruten.


----------



## Purist (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Angel ist ein Arbeitsgerät....ein Werkzeug.  Es gibt billiges Werkzeug und es gibt teures Werkzeug.
> Es gibt Makita Bohrmaschinen und es gibt Lidl Bohrmaschinen.
> Mit beidem kann man Spass haben.
> Die Qualität der Bohrmaschinen ist aber erheblich.
> Sowie bei Angelruten.



Der Vergleich hinkt, weil teure Bohrmaschinen i.d.R. die solideren Modelle sind, bei Angelruten ist das heute eher umgekehrt. Da sind die eigentlich günstigen Composite Modelle wesentlich haltbarer. Features wie Markenrollenhalter (die halte ich für unverzichtbar, wenn man sich anschaut was ansonsten so verbaut wird) und ordentliche Ringe (die gibt's nicht nur von Fuji), sind natürlich Aufpreise wert. Das wäre bei der Bohrmaschine der beiligende und wertige Bohrersatz.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt, weil teure Bohrmaschinen i.d.R. die solideren Modelle sind, bei Angelruten ist das heute eher umgekehrt. Da sind die eigentlich günstigen Composite Modelle wesentlich haltbarer. Features wie Markenrollenhalter (die halte ich für unverzichtbar, wenn man sich anschaut was ansonsten so verbaut wird) und ordentliche Ringe (die gibt's nicht nur von Fuji), sind natürlich Aufpreise wert. Das wäre bei der Bohrmaschine der beiligende und wertige Bohrersatz.



Solide und schwer unflexibel..Stöcke halt. 
Brechen schnell.


----------



## PAFischer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Hier geht´s rund... :vik:
Hol mal das Popcorn raus.


Die Frage war ja: sind Ruten um 150 Euro besser als welche für nen Fuffi. ganz klar JA

Die Frage (welche nicht gestellt wurde) sind sie das wert: Muss wohl jeder für sich beantworten.
Nicht jeder kann/will sich solche Ruten leisten, geht nicht so häufig Karpfenangeln, oder benötigt hohe Wurfweiten usw. usw.

Viel interessanter: Kann jeder damit umgehen und bemerkt so die Vorteile?

Bei mir wäre eine Rute für mehrere hundert Euro Perlen vor die Säue #c


----------



## Saar (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Es gibt Angler die fischen nur mit Gucci und Versage (ich meine natürlich mit Aldi und Lidl),und landen damit problemlos ihre Fische.Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er diese Materialschlachten mit macht oder nicht,denn die Angel sagt noch lange nichts über das Geschick des Anglers aus.Mit einer teuren Angel hasst du auch nicht mehr Bisse wie mit einer billigen.
Bei mir zählt beim Angeln die Taktik wie ich einen Fisch zum Anbiß verleiten kann,und nicht die hunderte von Euro mit denen ich ihn lande.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Saar schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler die fischen nur mit Gucci und Versage (ich meine natürlich mit Aldi und Lidl),und landen damit problemlos ihre Fische.Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen ob er diese Materialschlachten mit macht oder nicht,denn die Angel sagt noch lange nichts über das Geschick des Anglers aus.Mit einer teuren Angel hasst du auch nicht mehr Bisse wie mit einer billigen.
> Bei mir zählt beim Angeln die Taktik wie ich einen Fisch zum Anbiß verleiten kann,und nicht die hunderte von Euro mit denen ich ihn lande.



Was hat das jetzt mit der Fragestellung zu tun?


----------



## Saar (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Es geht darum um teure Ruten besser sind als billige,sagt doch schon das Thema


----------



## AnglerHerbert (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Ich denke es kommt auch drauf an wie oft man angelt und was man angelt. Für jemanden der nur einmal im Jahr die Rute nutzt braucht ja nicht umbedingt eine Rute sehr viel kostet.


----------



## YdeeS (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Saar schrieb:


> Es geht darum um teure Ruten besser sind als billige,sagt doch schon das Thema



Das haben wir schon verstanden, um was es geht! Nur was hat ein Geschreibsel jetzt dazu beigetragen?

Es wird echt langsam ein bisschen lächerlich, die Frage war doch ganz klar, "sind teure Ruten besser?" Euer Nonsens hat Null mit dem Thema Zutun.


----------



## Allround-Angler (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Auch Qualität ist relativ.
50-€-Rute: schwerer, wirft nicht so weit und genau, ist im Drill ne Kleinigkeit lahmer, aber: für den Grobmotoriker, der auch mal die Rute an den Ast oder die Bootskante knallt und nicht so weit werfen muss, sogar beser geeignet als die 150-€-Rute.
Davon ausgehend, dass die biligere Rute mehr Glasanteil hat.

Der Blank ist für mich die Seele der Rute.
Gerade bei der angeblich hochwertigen Ausstattung oder dem coolen Design bin ich meist ganz der geizige Schwabe.
Ringe und Rollenhalter sollten natürlich schon halten.


----------



## YdeeS (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Die paar Euro Unterschied von Rollenhalter und Ringen macht zwar einen kleinen Betrag aus, aber der große Anteil geht für den Blank drauf und da sind mal schnell 200-400 Euro versenkt. Wenn man sich mal bei den  "günstige" Ruten umschaut, sieht man da auch häufiger hochwertige Rollenhalter und Ringe.


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Es wird echt langsam ein bisschen lächerlich, die Frage war doch ganz klar, "sind teure Ruten besser?"



Scheinbar ist auch so eine einfache Frage noch viel zu komplex! |rolleyes


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Es dürfte wie beim Leichtbau im Rennradbereich sein, geht ja bei Ruten meist auch ums Gewicht und Belsatbarkeit. Bis zur Mittelklasse ist Gewichtsersparnis und Preis eine lineare Entwicklung. Ab einem gewissen Wert steigt der Preis dann expotentiell mit jedem Gramm Ersparnis an. 

Als aus der Luft gegriffener Wert: Für 200 Euro gibt doppelt so viel wie für 100 Euro. Für 1000 aber nur fünfmal so viel wie für 100 Euro. 

Wo da eine Vernunftsgrenze ist, kann jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## AndiHam (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



YdeeS schrieb:


> Das haben wir schon verstanden, um was es geht! Nur was hat ein Geschreibsel jetzt dazu beigetragen?
> 
> Es wird echt langsam ein bisschen lächerlich, die Frage war doch ganz klar, "sind teure Ruten besser?" Euer Nonsens hat Null mit dem Thema Zutun.



Nur mal so, als kleiner Tipp, auch wenn du gleich wieder platzt |bla:

Aggro Geschreibsel verhilft niemandem dazu automatisch Recht zu haben 
Deine Posts haben , warum auch immer, ein solches Potential.
Kauf dir doch was du willst, wozu muss man dass mit penetrantem Beleidigen versuchen zu verteidigen ?

Du hast deine Meinung und da freut sich die Industrie sicherlich auch und andere Angler haben halt andere Meinungen.

Dieses §du bist dumm und hast nur <3Sekundärahnung", wenn überhaupt Gefasel nervt langsam.
Über ein Thema diskutieren heißt doch nicht automatisch, dass alle mit anderer Meinung automatisch dumm sind oder nur Halbwissen haben ?
Ist mir in diesem Thread jetzt schon recht häufig aufgefallen, das mit diesen "Totschlagargumenten", allerdings auch nicht nur bei dir.

Gruß und danke, dass ich jetzt etwas schreiben durfte, ohne gleich wieder bepöbelt zu werden
Andi


----------



## yukonjack (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



Saar schrieb:


> Es geht darum um teure Ruten besser sind als billige,sagt doch schon das Thema



da gibt's nur 2 Antworten: Ja oder nein.
 Ich sag mal JA.

 Hoffe, ich hab nicht zu viel geschrieben.


----------



## rainerle (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Moin,

über ein Thema zu diskutieren ist ok - aber nicht, wenn ständig an dem Thema vorbei diskutiert wird. Und das ist hier, gerade bei Dir, der Fall. 

Deine Antworten zum Thema stehen ungefähr so im Kontext zum Thema wie z.B.:

Frage: Wie wird morgen das Wetter?
Antwort (z.B. von Dir): Vorgestern war es aber richtig kalt, weil............

oder anders (zum wiederholten mal): es hat niemand gefragt, warum sich der eine oder andere teuere Ruten kauft oder der eine oder andere mit "günstigen" Ruten auch auskommt. Leider gehen aber genau 90% der Antworten auf diese Thematik ein und eben nicht auf das Thema ob : teuer = besser, höhere Qualität. 

Den Beitrag zur Diskussion von MisterMyJoergi find ich z.B. sehr gut - weil es eben auch sehr gut die Praxis auf den Punkt bringt. Ob man das jetzt braucht oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und da will ich wirklich niemanden eine Century oder Hardy aufdrängen.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

Wir drehen uns hier im Keis |uhoh:


----------



## YdeeS (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Nur mal so, als kleiner Tipp, auch wenn du gleich wieder platzt |bla:
> 
> Aggro Geschreibsel verhilft niemandem dazu automatisch Recht zu haben
> Deine Posts haben , warum auch immer, ein solches Potential.
> ...



Du hast echt einen starken drang zur Melodramatik, spielst du in ner Theater-AG mit?

Ich bin ja für eine rege Diskussion zu diesem Thema, aber halt auch nur mit Sachen die dazu bei tragen und nicht am Thema vorbei gehen.#6


----------



## BARSCH123 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Teure Ruten = Bessere Ruten*

"Deshalb die Frage an die Community... Meint ihr dass es da so große  Qualitätsunterschiede gibt zwischen einer Rute um die 100 Euro... und  einer Rute um die 500 Euro?????"



Kann man nur mit "JA!" beantworten, ob man Hochpreisige Ruten "braucht" ist dagegen ein ganz anderes Thema was hier nix zu suchen hat.

Tl,
Chris.


----------

